# Humidity 1-Bear Snack Stick 0



## barefooter (Sep 22, 2019)

It all started Friday when the weather was looking good to make some treats on Sunday.
So started the smoker at 6am starting @ 120° and raining with the humidity @ 92% all day long. 
Once I hit my max smoker temp 175 at 1:00pm and only hit an IT of 150° at 8:00 pm.
I did want to risk it with bad meat so I junked it. 
It took 3 hr just to dry the skins. MES 40 window was just dripping wet all day long.
The Smoke was not a nice TBS more of a medium white. All in All the humidity won this one.


----------



## oberst (Sep 22, 2019)

Day like that I’d dry the sticks in the oven a full hour at 140 (door cracked open to let out moisture) and then transfer to MES with that at 140 to start.  IT of 150 no problem if sticks were at that temp for a couple minutes, according to the table I have.


----------



## barefooter (Sep 23, 2019)

For bear doesn't the IT need to reach 165° to kill the possible bugs?

not sure if my oven goes that low.


----------



## oberst (Sep 23, 2019)

Well I’m not sure if bear requires special temps. Someone here should know.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2019)

oberst said:


> Well I’m not sure if bear requires special temps. Someone here should know.




Yes, Bear should be treated like Wild Pigs.
I'm not sure, but I think it's up around 165°.

You don't put water in your MES Water Pan, Do you?
ChefJimmyJ and a bunch of other guys no the Bear Treatment better than I do.

Bear


----------



## barefooter (Sep 24, 2019)

Water pan was dry

I think the 92% humidity was killing my heat, as I was watching steam come out the vent


----------



## smokinbarrles (Sep 26, 2019)

Did you put the sticks in cold? Putting the cold meat in the hot smoker will cause them to condensate thus making it a more humid environment. i made this mistake last time i made sausage and ill definitely be more patient in the future.


----------



## barefooter (Sep 27, 2019)

meat cold some what
the fridge is at 34°
I let them sit on the counter for 1 hr before then a 2 hr dry in the smoker
I didn't put a thermometer in until I hit 175° on the MES40


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 27, 2019)

Bearcarver and Barefooted are correct, an IT of 165°F is recommended. Cure #1 can control Clostridium Botulinum and Listeria, but Wild Bears and Hogs can have a whole host of other Bacteria, that Cure has no effect on...JJ


----------



## archeryrob (Oct 27, 2019)

WWII Nazi's got stranded in the artic and had to eat raw polar bears to survive and many did not survive the raw bear meat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2019)

archeryrob said:


> WWII Nazi's got stranded in the artic and had to eat raw polar bears to survive and many did not survive the raw bear meat.




LOL---Leave it to a Few Bears to wipe out some of Hitler's Finest!!

Bear


----------

